# Boost



## ZboOst350 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm lookin for a turbo kit, and dont know which to get. I've heard that super chargers are easier on the engine than TT, I dont know if that is true or not. But TT is better on the road. The procharger only adds like 83 Hp, screw that. Any suggestions?


Peace easy


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There is the greddy kit it seems to be really popular and it puts out some really good power numbers. The problem is you can only support low boost with the compression on the stock VQ. If you replace the rods and get good forged pistons and drop compression you will be able to run much higher levels of boost therefor makind loads more power.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Rite now the Greddy is the one to get for the Z... 

JWT is coming out with one that looks very nice... 

I have seen some procharged Z's putting down 380+ to the wheels.. that is over 150 HP...

remember.. 287 is to the CRANK not to the wheels... the stock Z puts about 230 to the wheels...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, I saw a procharged 350z make 379whp, intercooled.

the Greddy TT kit plus forged internals would be really, really nice


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

you may be seeing a JWT kit w/ fully built motor when that TT comes out


----------



## TRC (May 27, 2004)

Aren't there other tuning issues involved when turbocharging? A supercharger can just bolt on because it's not pushing too much boost, but with turbos isn't there software and injector issues? All my prior experience has been with Audis and Volkswagens so I don't know too much about the 350Z. Only thing I know is I want one.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TRC said:


> Aren't there other tuning issues involved when turbocharging? A supercharger can just bolt on because it's not pushing too much boost, but with turbos isn't there software and injector issues? All my prior experience has been with Audis and Volkswagens so I don't know too much about the 350Z. Only thing I know is I want one.


you do the same with SC as well.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

get that new stroker kit and add TTurbo. Oh and you probably should pick up new underwear, youll need it.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> get that new stroker kit and add TTurbo. Oh and you probably should pick up new underwear, youll need it.


heh, yea you will. the guy who owns the race shop near my house has a JDM-Style FairladyZ (redid front bumper, rear, sideskirts, emblems, grille) that he's putting the GReddy TT kit on ( i know, im helping him with it)...i'm trying to convince him to spend the extra couple grand and get the AEBS 4.3L stroker kit. i mean, that, plus the TT kit, with up'd boost and some serious dyno time, you could have a 350z..ahem, 430Z with STUPID amounts of power.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

mmmm
430Z Un-Fairlady-like


----------



## Antiny (May 13, 2004)

I personally don't care about the z being "Un-Fairlady-like". Sounds like a pretty nice kit to me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

greddy's car put down 334.7 whp under low boost. thats with a few minor bolt ons. I/E. at higher boost levels the VQ engine is capable of maybe 500 hp or more. im waiting for Trust or Top Secret in Japan to Build a beast of a Z.


----------



## Antiny (May 13, 2004)

Top Secret has already built a beast of a car that I read about in Modified Mag. 690WHP @ 8,000 RPM and 614 LB-FT @ 7,000 RPM.

Very nice!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

too bad we'll never get out hands on those pasts


----------

